# how to run scanreg in DOS



## bac0926 (Oct 21, 2002)

I was booting windows 98se when I got a DOS menu saying
Warning windows has detected a registry/configuration error
Choose Command Prompt only and run Scanreg
The following file is missing or corrupted C:\Windows\himem.sys
I have tried typing in simply Scanreg and C:\windows\command.com\scanreg to no avail what is the format forerunning it?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi reboot tap F8 choose command prompt.
Type
scanreg /restore [note space]
Himen.sys
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000425.htm

Should you need a boot disk.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/floppies.htm

Scroll down to Win98 boot image


----------



## bac0926 (Oct 21, 2002)

Bad news,good news,bad news
tried running scanreg restore keep getting msg
"type the name of the command interpreter (eg: c:\windows\command.com)"
tried typing that. got same msg. everything I tried same message
so I decided to copy file from floppy drive. got "File allocation table bad. drive C"


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi did you try? as suggested at computerhope.com
At the a> prompt..type
copy himen.sys c:\windows
If you recieve prompt file already exists..overwrite it.

You will need to boot from a boot disk.


----------



## bac0926 (Oct 21, 2002)

tried running scan disk then copying file sucessful then trier restarting windows got the same message but without file name any suggestions


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi &#8220;The following file is missing or corrupted C:\Windows\himem.sys&#8221;

Hi did you try? as suggested at computerhope.com
At the a> prompt..type
copy himen.sys c:\windows
If you recieve prompt file already exists..overwrite it.

You will need to boot from a boot disk.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi can you start in safe mode?
F8 at bootup.


----------



## bac0926 (Oct 21, 2002)

No. when I get the menu listing the options (the same one you get when you try to boot in same mode) option 5 is highlighted. if you select any other you wind up back at the menu
some on said the message about command interpreter means command.com is missing


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Command.com should be on the bootable floppy disk.

At this point, if you are asked to boot with cdrom support, say no.

At the a: prompt, can you type c: and will the prompt change? If so, can you type dir and get a directory?


----------



## bac0926 (Oct 21, 2002)

I was doing some research(listing the directories on the hard drives) I found the source of the problem. When you reinstall windows over itself it created a "D drive containing a backup of the system before it overwrites it. Well some how the system has switched drives so the backup drive "D" is now "C" and the old "C" drive is now "D" is there any way to get it straightened out out or do I have to start all over from scratch and reinstall Windows?
I have backup up the system on what is now "E" drive


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Um, I've never seen Windows 98 create a backup to a different drive letter before it overwrites 

Sounds like you didn't reinstall windows to the SAME directory or the same drive


----------

